# Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBALP



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*SIXERS @ BULLS*












_*Saturday April 8, 2006 7:30 CT United Center, Chicago*_



_*Series:*_ Bulls lead 2-1.

_*Last meeting:*_ Bulls won 99-92, April 5th in Philadelphia.

_*Records:*_ Bulls 35-40, 76ers 34-41.


*76ers probable starters *

G Allen Iverson 
G Kevin Ollie 
F Andre Iguodala 
F Chris Webber 
C Samuel Dalembert 

Sixers stats 



*Bulls probable starters*

G Chris Duhon 
G Kirk Hinrich 
F Luol Deng 
F Andres Nocioni 
C Michael Sweetney 

Bulls stats 




*Sixers just lost to the Celtics 107-99 and now they get on a plane and fly to Chicago where the Bulls are waiting.* 





_*Story line:*_ *Nothing to see here … except for the most critical game of the season for both the Bulls and the 76ers as far as playoff prospects.* A Bulls victory, and whatever standings advantage it provides, will be huge; Philadelphia has four road games and four games against teams in the playoff picture in its last six. The Bulls have averaged 106 points per game in three meetings with Philadelphia this season, with six players averaging double-figure scoring. 


tribune


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Boston Just beat philly.

Bulls need to get it done in this game


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Just win baby.

The Magic seem to be having a little run, too, beating Detroit. They are four games back.

Yea! I get to watch this game. WGN Superstation is my savior.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, let's see:

Philly lost their 4th straight, I believe.
We have won four 4th straight, I'm sure of that.
We play Philly in Chicago tomorrow night.
The Bulls are in the 8th spot, and Philly lost the 8th spot the other day.

That's a recipe for a blowout by the Bulls. I predict Philly loses by 30 or more! :biggrin:

Just predicting. Don't take my word on that, please.

But I'm thinking... Bulls 110 76ers 76

(lol Do you like that? They'll make as much as in their name.) They aren't going anywhere now. They are like the New York Knicks of the second half of the season. lmao. This is fun to watch, IMO, because one of my friends is a Philly fan, and he's been annoying me alot about Philly getting in the playoffs over Chicago. Now I can just dish out the same crap he's been dishing out to me. This is gonna two fun weeks to watch in the final run of the regular season.


GO BULLS!! LET'S GET THAT 8TH SPOT!! IT'S OURS NOW!! :banana: :banana: :banana: 
Blood on the Horns!! That 8th spot is ours to keep!! So let's keep it!!!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

A win most likely puts us within .5 game of the SIXTH spot, assuming NJ and Detroit beat Milwaukee and Indy respectively on Sunday. This is a big game, we can put away Philly then turn our sights on the Bucks and Pacers.

RUNNING OF THE BULLS IS ON!!!

(I'll have to listen to this one on ESPN Radio as I will be visiting my very cable TV-less grandparents tomorrow.)


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Another big game, better win!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Let's go Bulls, this game will reveal a lot about the toughness and focus of this team in my opinion. I think we'll beat them by simply playing harder than them, this is our game to lose.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

We need to beat them! We are 1 game behind the Pacers for the 7th spot.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



> We need to beat them! We are 1 game behind the Pacers for the 7th spot.


And only 1 game ahead of Philly.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

my bulls e-news 


yahoo preview 


_The surging Chicago Bulls look to solidify their hold on eighth place in the Eastern Conference when they meet the fading Philadelphia 76ers for the second time this week.

Chicago, which enters with a four-game winning streak, leads Philadelphia by one game for the eighth and final playoff spot. The Bulls finally moved ahead of the 76ers by winning at Philadelphia, 99-92 on Wednesday.

Ben Gordon and Andres Nocioni each scored 21 points to lead Chicago. Gordon had 17 points in the first half before twisting his ankle in the third quarter, although he is expected to play Saturday.

*"I think we continue to gain confidence within ourselves," Gordon said. "We're starting to mature a little more and understand what it takes to be successful."*_


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll be there tonight -- section 212. Hoping for a Bulls win in a close game!


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

I'm headin to the UC hoping to find a good scalped deal. I've done this before for several games, but never this 'high profile'. The closest would be the detroit game last month (which is usually a hard find because of the flocks of Pistons fans coming to the city) Wish me luck, I'm hoping to not pay more then $30 a ticket.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

You know what, a win tonight will set a record for this season, although it isn't anything to go crazy about. lol It will be our fifth win in a row, and it will be our highest winning streak of the season, with our current record being four wins in a row. I told you it was nothing to be excited about. LOL

But this is _the_ game of the season. This will make or break our chance of making it into the playoffs. (well, not really, but it will help. )

GO BULLS!! GET A WIN!!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Damn...Pike and Deng collided in practice..pike needed 18 stitches...both are out of the game


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i'm here, i'm pumped


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

unBULLievable said:


> Damn...Pike and Deng collided in practice..pike needed 18 stitches...both are out of the game


Just saw that on Bulls Eye too. Talk abt bad timing . I can only hope both will be feeling alright soon. We aren't making the postseason w/ Deng missing any more than 2 games.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

They are going big on us.

Dalembert, Hunter, Iggy, Salmons and AI


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> They are going big on us.
> 
> Dalembert, Hunter, Iggy, Salmons and AI


Webber out with an injury as well. Lucky for us, considering we're down Deng tonight.

Andres better not foul out.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

spongy - open that props bet thread real quick before the game gets going so i can bet really fast.


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

On of the few games I'll be able to catch on t.v. That sucks about Deng, he just has bad luck around this time of year it seems! 

It's good that C-Webb's out though. We need this one.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what specifically happened to deng?

that's terrible.

pike! :naughty:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

is there anyone in that arena. it sounds like a pick-up game in some empty gym.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

That ref should lose his job.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a pretty bad call. AI traveled after running into Dalembert


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. deng out with a mild concussion. they banged heads at shootaround. pike has a mild concussion in addition to the stitches. oh dear.


(lol. sorry.)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

was that steve nash!?!?... oh, just kirk hinrich. :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Iverson drove down the lane and Sweetney just absorbed the ball. 

Andres on the break and the dunk


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TM said:


> was that steve nash!?!?... oh, just kirk hinrich. :laugh:


 He did that against Boston IIRC.

Hinrich loves circling that baseline


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Andres had a nice move around the basket as well.

Ginobili-like


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Pike looks like he's on morphine.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

They just showed Deng and Pike on the bench. Both look a little groggy. Deng does NOT look happy to be out of the lineup.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Noc is playing inspired ball. Great cuts with nice finishes.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Didn't Andres scratch Deng in the eye during practice? 

That didn't like a goaltending to me. It looked like a nice block by Dalembert.

I remember Amare did that against Brad Miller one night in the final seconds and that was more of a goaltend than that. That ball just came off Noc's hand


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Hide the sharp objects. Pargo's in.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Is Basden active?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Shavlick Randolph couldn't get on the floor at Duke?

I'm a Bulls fan, but Johnny Kerr and this other dude are a joke.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

jbulls said:


> Hide the sharp objects. Pargo's in.


Good seats still available.

|
|
|
V


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Pargo's played really good defense on Iverson.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

I lost the link for the audio stream, does anyone have it?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Well, the sixers came to play. Their ball movement is much better and they are running very well.

They kind of look like our team.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

ooh. tyson just elbowed noc on top of his head.

mr. big shot hits. 

ties it.

(got the sixers feed tonight. they're pretty good. lowkey. no candy being unwrapped.)

mr. big shot again! for threeeee!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

They are calling a lot of ticky tack crap.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

is gordon hurt?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Bulls playing scared out there...except Pargo,Du and Noc


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

I can't believe we essentially found Noc just walking around the streets so to speak. His one of our best players, plays balls out and any team could have signed him.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Its absolute BS what AI gets away with. He took about four steps on the break and then jumps into Hinrich to get a call.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Frankensteiner said:


> Good seats still available.
> 
> |
> |
> ...


Count me in


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

We're playing okay, we just can't buy a bucket. Open miss after open miss.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Pathetic offensive showing so far. It's unacceptable to be playing so poorly against this joke of a defensive team.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Luke and Iverson both have the ball tied up. Iverson calls timeout and gets it granted? How is that not a jump ball?

Then earlier Iverson runs into his own man and it's a foul on the Bulls. It amazes me everytime I watch him, how many calls he gets.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

AI gets a technical.

ben misses the FT. 

still lookin' for his first. kirk is 1-7 :sour: 

mr. big shot is 2-6. 

you guys need to step it up!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Bulls are getting killed on the boards.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo for three! good


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

backcourt 5 for 22.

missing FT's too.

AI fakes a three. to Korver. jumper. defensive 3 seconds. Othella. Korver to shoot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

3 for AI is good. 

Ben with the floater off the glass is good.

Wayne uses the term "giant killer"!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I like what we're doing here, we're attacking the rim and limiting penertration, the Bulls just happen to launch enough 3pt attempts to get an average mark, MO finally did his math after 60+ something games.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We would easily be looking at a 20+ deficit had the opposition been someone competent. 76ers suck + shorthanded and still up by double digits.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls are actually playing very well. Unfortunately, they can't make any shots, whether close- or long-range. Many of those misses led to long rebounds, and those led to some fairly easy transition buckets for the 76ers. If the Bulls were shooting around 44% they'd probably be leading by about five. I believe they're playing pretty good defense. If the Bulls regain their shooting touch in the second half they should pull this one off.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

To say we suck, is saying the Bulls should be in the lottery, we'll make it happen for you.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

We're not winning this if Jannero Pargo is our 2nd leading scorer when all is said and done. We miss Deng but Hinrich also hasn't done anything during this game. A team without a superstar can't survive getting a zero contribution from 2 of the top 3 players.

Philly is without Webber, but when AI gets hot (like he has today), he can carry a team by himself no matter who's injured.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We've been dunked badly today...i guess its not our night


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AI for three. And that's good.

55-39. 

Kirk around the screen. to the hole, layup MISS.

Kirk fouls Salmons.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Salmons posting up. jumper baseline GOOD. 57-39.

yikes.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

We need to learn how to win at home. That is supposed to be a place good teams win 70+% of their games. We are friggin under .500 at home.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney and Duhon don't belong on the court tonight. WE need offense ASAP so Skiles needs to put Ben out there and TC for some energy.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

18 down. The Sixers are on a 28 to 7 run if my math is right...yikes.


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

I believe that's the THIRD time Pargo's fouled Iverson shooting a jumper.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The sorriest frontline in the league is getting raped even worse then it usually does.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

I don't care if Basden can't score at all. The Bulls need a rebounder on the perimeter.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Now we are just hiking up long range shots . This three guard lineup is giving up alot of offensive rebounds. We should at least have Malik in there right now instead of Pargo.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????



Why do we have to blow this game??? OF ALL GAMES TO BLOW THIS SEASON, THIS IS THE LAST ONE WE SHOULD BE BLOWING!!!!!!!!!!!

****************************************************************!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Superstation WGN: America's home for sports and comedy. I'm not sure which this game qualifies as.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Geez. This is a MUST WIN game, guys. Half way thru Q3, we have 39 points. I think we've had 39 points in ONE quarter.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

so, what, is pargo the #1 option when he's in?

bulls playing with their heads up their asses tonight.

24 point sixer lead. 

gross.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

It's a pity these guys will be getting paid tonight.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Damn it, why is Pargo the one jacking shots????????

Give it to Gordon or Noce. And why do we have Basden and Schenscher in the game right now??????


MY GOD THIS GAME IS ALREADY OVER IF SKILES DOESN'T GET THE STARTING FIVE BACK IN THE LINE-UP. WE'RE GETTING KILLED AND OUR PLAYOFF CHANCES ARE DYING ALONG WITH THE TEAM!!!!!!!!


C'MON!!!!!!!! START PLAYING FOR GOD'S SAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Deng goes out and messed up Skiles whole rotation. The lineups we have had out there tonight I can not believe...at times we have had a mis-match at almost every position. How can we expect to win that way?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Tip-in by Basden doesn't even go in. LOL

It's a good thing I can actually watch this game, because I'd be really pissed otherwise. Nothing is going in. What else can you do? The only cause of this I can think of is nerves. I'm not that distressed if they lose tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon's pass through Andres' legs.

AI's jumper shouts "AND 1" MISS

THREE..


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Ben and Noch need to be taking all the shots!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben with the rally-starting three.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Do we even keep the 8th if we lose tonight? This is not good.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Schensher's timing is a little off.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Why is Hinrich, Duhon and Chandler on the bench??????????????????????????????????????????????

GET THEM IN THE GAME SKILES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If Philly loses this game, especially since they are up, they are finished for the playoffs because this would be demoralizing for them. If they win, they have the momentum they need to win start a win streak.

Pargo gets up in the air and fouls AI.


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Skiles costing us with his Pargo Fetish!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No doubt the Sixers are playing with their backs to the wall and the Bulls came in soft and had no answer. Sad, and quite unjibby.
:sigh: :curse:


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Pargo fouls the jump shooter AGAIN.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Just looked at the box score. Tyson Chandler is a no-show in yet ANOTHER big game. But hey, at least we score 106 points for every 100 possessions with him v. 100 points with every 100 possessions without him.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

WHY? Why do we hand the Sixers an important game like this? I was so happy we had gotten back in the playoffs, but I think we're better off not making it now, because we choke under pressure. Just unexcusable. I hate this so much again.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Just looked at the box score. Tyson Chandler is a no-show in yet ANOTHER big game. But hey, at least we score 106 points for every 100 possessions with him v. 100 points with every 100 possessions without him.


Your obsession is disturbing.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Basden with a beautiful hook. LOL


----------



## geoshnas (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

why are the scrubs taking our shots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Philly's played like 4 games in 5 nights. We're well rested. They lose their #2 (star) player for teh game. And this is how we're prepared to play?

I really don't get it.

Or maybe we just peaked a little too soon.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

how many turnovers will Andres have?

how many more fouls will Pargo commit?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

So...does this loss belong to:

A. The GM
B. The Coach
C. The players?

Lets establish it now while we're watching it...it's sure to become a debate about an hour after the game ends.

My answer is "C"


----------



## jbulls (Aug 31, 2005)

Pargo on the break, has Gordon wide open on the wing, doesn't pass it, charging foul. Ugh.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Skiles giving the starters sans Noc a lesson.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

PowerWoofer said:


> WHY? Why do we hand the Sixers an important game like this? I was so happy we had gotten back in the playoffs, but I think we're better off not making it now, because we choke under pressure. Just unexcusable. I hate this so much again.


You remind me of my little brother. Some may knock you for being up and down, but I see a lot of passion and heart. Remember at the end of the day, it's just basketball. But i do have to give you major props for throwing it all out there every game.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Why does Skiles repeatedly put every starter in the doghouse if their shot isn't falling once or twice???

WHY IS THE LAST FIVE OFF THE BENCH STILL IN THE GAME????????/


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

More BS foul for Iverson.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Noc with a three.

AI fouled and to the line. 58-47.

What a poor display by the Bulls tonight.

Noc to the glass MISS.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

That was pathetic. Iverson trips and they call it. I don't understand why superstars get calls. Do fans pay to watch superstar caliber FTs?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

76er's announers mention bulls will still own the 8th spot. tho records are same and season series will be split, bulls have better conference record.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

So far overall sloppy game for both teams. The only difference is that the ball is going in the net for the 76ers.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Miz, "pick your poison" means something a little different tonight. Ouch!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can Wayne Larrivee just STFU abt Iverson's FTs? That's not why we're getting blown out in this game. Seriously, talk abt what a BIG joke the team looks like on the court tonight. We would be getting blown out by some college squad right now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Well, it's time for Ben to score 30 this quarter. Hope that's not asking too much.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Pippenatorade said:


> Just looked at the box score. Tyson Chandler is a no-show in yet ANOTHER big game. But hey, at least we score 106 points for every 100 possessions with him v. 100 points with every 100 possessions without him.


Easy to not show up when the coach doesn't put you in the game....if we had more guards, I doubt Nocioni would even be in and we would see a 5 guard line up.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

If I was paying good money to watch a team like this, I'd be screaming my head off at the players and at Skiles. They have made what was supposed to be a great season just so disappointing. Except for about four or fives games, this season has been of New-York-Knicks-caliber crap. These guys don't deserve to get paid to play this great game of basketball. They are being destroyed by a bunch of scrubs and a guy named AI.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I should have stayed at the Hockey Party - (Wisconsin one the NCAA men's hockey title tonight - to go along with the Women's title won two weeks ago). 

The story behind what happened to Deng and Pike here:

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,5793927.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines



> "It was a freak accident that I had never seen before," Skiles said. "We were doing offense at two different ends, two different teams. Both teams threw the ball at the same time in the backcourt, while both players went for it."


My mama done told me there'd be days like this.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

GB said:


> So...does this loss belong to:
> 
> A. The GM
> B. The Coach
> ...


You can take it in a vacuum and say the players. Tyson, Ben... But the fact is, guys like Noce, Hinrich, Deng and Duhon have been carying this team all year long. They didn't ask Pax to trade the starting frontcourt for Mike Sweetney and a first round pick. I'll blame Tyson for not showing up all year. I'll say that although I don't blame Ben, his lack of ability to adjust this season has been a big factor. But I do blame Paxson for nights like tonight. We have no frontcourt, we live and die by the jumper and our guards are probably tired. So we won 4 in a row or something for the first time ALL YEAR, and we're about to be what, 35-42? To some that may be indisputable evidence that we're back! Enough to bump threads and pretty much all but say "we're in the playoffs." But I viewed it as an upswing. God knows we hadn't had one all year. 

I blame anyone and everyone but the four players I mentioned as carrying us and Skiles. Those four guys aren't enough, and thanks to Pax, the eight guys around them aren't enough ammo to work with. I'm also not gonna blame guys like Sweetney and Schensher for just not having a lick of talent. So who does that leave? Paxson for turning last year into this year and the one guy who is playing FAR below his natural ability, ESPECIALLY in big games...

Tyson Chandler.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can't believe how nice the UC crowd's been so far. I'm yet to hear any boos. WHY have these people who've paid a good chunk of money to watch this not started booing yet?


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

RagingBulls316 said:


> Easy to not show up when the coach doesn't put you in the game....if we had more guards, I doubt Nocioni would even be in and we would see a 5 guard line up.


Dude when does the endless Tyson apologizing end? He had FOURTEEN minutes and got 2 points and 2 rebounds. How much time was he supposed to get??


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The number of open shots missed tonight is just astounding.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

76ers defense tonight consists of bunching everybody in the paint. The Bulls can't slash if their outside shooting doesn't go in. Bad karma game that really isn't a confidence-killer.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> I can't believe how nice the UC crowd's been so far. I'm yet to hear any boos. WHY have these people who've paid a good chunk of money to watch this not started booing yet?


Its the UC lol. Did you forget? The Stadium was torn down over a decade ago and the majority of blue-collar, lower-middle class/middle class fandom went with it. Even in 1996 a Finals game at the UC struggled to make more noise than a second round game at the Stadium. I don't know how "into it" you expect a guy from France who is taking 13 programmers from parts worldwide to the company luxury box to get lol.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I give credit to the Bulls because they are still playing hard.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

There has been a lot of good press lately around the Bulls and I guess this is what you get when players start reading the paper too much. It happened after Game 2 of last year's playoffs too.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I give credit to the Bulls because they are still playing hard.


Never confuse effort with results.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I give credit to the Bulls because they are still playing hard.


While accomplishing jack s**t on the court. Like Bill Walton once said, never confuse activity with accomplishment. Hard work is pointless when you aren't achieving anything positive through it. The purpose of the game is to put the ball in the BASKET and win. That's last thing Bulls have done on this embarassing night.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Never confuse effort with results.



Work hard enough enough and things go your way eventually.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Man I miss last year, when this game would have been over by the first quarter, and we would be the ones winning it. Last year's team didn't even have to worry about getting into the playoffs. We were already the 4th seed. Now we're struggling to win against a team that had ALMOST collapsed. Now they come into our home and take a game away from us. Purely inexcusable.

I hope Paxson has a list of these things when the season is over and he's looking for guys in the draft and FA:

1. Not afraid to go to the basket.
2. Will not be pushed around easily with other players.
3. Is at least a 7' Footer with avrage offensive ability or even above-avarage.
4. Doesn't just stop playing basketball when the other guys on the team can't play.
_5. Will take the ball to the hole when the jumper isn't falling._

#5 is the most important one. With Curry and Davis last year, if we needed points, they got us points. This year, we need points, but we rely on jump-shooters to do it. Unless your team's name is Phoenix, it ISN'T a recipe for success.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



SPMJ said:


> Hard work is pointless when you aren't achieving anything positive through it.



Not true in basketball. If you play your tail off and leave it all on the court and yet lose because the ball would not fall...you have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Never confuse effort with results.


Just watching the game you can tell they are still playing hard. How many teams stop trying after trailing by 23 going into the fourth? The Pacers game on Tuesday is such a great example. The 76ers are by no means playing that well either. If the Bulls were hitting anything, which they are not, they'd probably be winning this game, but give credit to the 76ers' shotblockers tonight. I'm giving the Bulls credit because effort has been the most consistent performance by the team this whole season. This should not be a game that Bulls will lose sleep over. It just wasn't their night tonight.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

So is the tiebreaker division or conference record?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Wow! The first one-handed jam I've ever seen Tyson Chandler do!


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



GB said:


> Work hard enough enough and things go your way eventually.


Says who? That to me is like "you can be anything you want to be." You can't lol. Are things the MOST likely for you to go your way if you give your best? Yes. If your best isn't better than the best of other teams that give 100% also, you will be far more likely to lose regardless of how hard you try.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Just watching the game you can tell they are still playing hard. How many teams stop trying after trailing by 23 going into the fourth? The Pacers game on Tuesday is such a great example. The 76ers are by no means playing that well either. If the Bulls were hitting anything, which they are not, they'd probably be winning this game, but give credit to the 76ers' shotblockers tonight. I'm giving the Bulls credit because effort has been the most consistent performance by the team this whole season. This should not be a game that Bulls will lose sleep over. It just wasn't their night tonight.


If effort and hard work isn't a problem, I wonder what Skiles' says the solution is this time. Heh.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Says who?


Life.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



GB said:


> Not true in basketball. If you play your tail off and leave it all on the court and yet lose because the ball would not fall...you have nothing to be ashamed of.


This is not college. Tommy Lasorda said that "if this was college, part of what I'd be preaching would be 'get your education, improve your work ethic and show good civic behavior,' because for many, these are the things that will carry them through lives that don't include baseball. But in the majors, all there is is winning. We're literally not here for anything else."


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Says who? That to me is like "you can be anything you want to be." You can't lol. Are things the MOST likely for you to go your way if you give your best? Yes. If your best isn't better than the best of other teams that give 100% also, you will be far more likely to lose regardless of how hard you try.


This is the most active I've seen you on a game thread in a while. You must be stoked that the Bulls are getting spanked.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> If effort and hard work isn't a problem, I wonder what Skiles' says the solution is this time. Heh.


A round of beer (except for Deng) compliments by Skiles.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



GB said:


> Life.


This isn't life lessons, little league, high school, AAU, boy scouts or the NCAA. I'm not interested in "if you do everything you can and things don't turn your way, in my book, you're gonna be winners!" In high school yes. In the NBA you either win or you lose, and, even when you give 110%, talent can definitely be a big part of it.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Just watching the game you can tell they are still playing hard. How many teams stop trying after trailing by 23 going into the fourth? The Pacers game on Tuesday is such a great example. The 76ers are by no means playing that well either. If the Bulls were hitting anything, which they are not, they'd probably be winning this game, but give credit to the 76ers' shotblockers tonight. I'm giving the Bulls credit because effort has been the most consistent performance by the team this whole season. This should not be a game that Bulls will lose sleep over. It just wasn't their night tonight.


It hasn't been our night *any* night this season. I'll agree that hard work will pay off and that there isn't anything to be ashamed of if you work hard, but guess what, *this is embarassing to watch!* I just hope to god next season if different, because part of winning games is dominating the other team, and we cannot, *and I mean cannot*, dominate another team just by always running for loose balls and hustling. You need talent as much as you need effort. Right?

Hey, think about this. *If you lose every game by a point, you still lose every game. If we try hard every night and lose, we still lose!* So what's there to be happy about. We're losing, and I don't care if we lose but play hard.

Pip has said it all year long, effort means nothing without results. And there are a lot of other things Pip has said that I agree with, because most of the stuff he said is actually true, even though some people don't want to admit it. (And I'm not targeting anyone in particular, just the feeling on the board in general.)


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

If Pargo never sees another minute in a Bulls uniform I will be thrilled. He is Scott Skiles' wart.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls laid a *bigfat* cadbury egg tonight folks.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



TripleDouble said:


> This is the most active I've seen you on a game thread in a while. You must be stoked that the Bulls are getting spanked.


Not really. You want the truth? I love watching Tyson Chandler fail. I just can't even stand looking at him anymore, and I was once his biggest supporter.

But I don't like seeing Kirk, Du, Noce and Skiles fail. Those four, along with Deng, are doing just as good if not better than last year, and they deserve the same results. Unfortunately, they had the rest of what was very good about a 47 win team swept out from under them.

And it's not that we're losing. It's some of the arguments. Tyson needs more than 14 minutes to get more than 2 points and 2 rebounds. If the Bulls learn life lessons while losing, it is ok. Of course that is worthy of posting.

As worth as someone comparing Eddy Curry to Shaq or Jamal Crawford to someone good.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Two-Team Tiebreaker
1. Better record in head-to-head games
2. Higher winning percentage in conference games
3. Higher winning percentage within division (if teams are in the same division)
4. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in own conference
5. Higher winning percentage against playoff teams in opposite conference
6. Higher point differential between points scored and points allowed

Good news is we have the conference tiebreaker very easily. We are 2-2 with the Sixers after tonight if my memory serves me correct. 

So Philly is technically one game behind us still, because they need to finish a game ahead of us to take the 8th spot from us.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I think people underestimate how important Deng is to the team . Everyone else just did what theyve done all year in these type of situations . Now were coming back around to exrtension time for these guys and they are gonna want to get paid .


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Pip has been saying it all night: we may accomplish individual goals because we're a young team and we work hard and play hard, but *the point of proffesional basketball is to win games. If you can't win, you're a loser*. It's like poeple believe we're still worthy of winning 47 games or more. *We're not*. We need someone with talent in the frontcourt, not just in the guard and SF spots. Tyson ain't good enough, and he's our best big. Pax has to get rid of all our frontcourt this offseason, and bring in guys that can actually play. Well, Tyson was given ten times more money than he deserves, so I guess he has to stay. But except for him, every other guy's name should be out for trade talks. We need talent, and these frontcourt bigs have none of it.

Once again,  I hate losing.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



The 6ft Hurdle said:


> If effort and hard work isn't a problem, I wonder what Skiles' says the solution is this time. Heh.


The next game. This one wasn't theirs.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Not really. You want the truth? I love watching Tyson Chandler fail. I just can't even stand looking at him anymore, and I was once his biggest supporter.
> 
> But I don't like seeing Kirk, Du, Noce and Skiles fail. Those four, along with Deng, are doing just as good if not better than last year, and they deserve the same results. Unfortunately, they had the rest of what was very good about a 47 win team swept out from under them.
> 
> ...


Why do you hate Tyson so much that you want him to play poorly and not help the team you root for win?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAY, it's OVER! At least something good happened in the last 2 and a half hours.

Anyway, easily the most disappointing game of the last couple of years.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> This isn't life lessons, little league, high school, AAU, boy scouts or the NCAA. I'm not interested in "if you do everything you can and things don't turn your way, in my book, you're gonna be winners!" In high school yes. In the NBA you either win or you lose, and, even when you give 110%, talent can definitely be a big part of it.


Lay off the crack pipe.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> YAY, it's OVER! At least something good happened in the last 2 and a half hours.
> 
> Anyway, easily the most disappointing game of the last couple of years.


I stopped watching after the third quarter. I knew we weren't going to win halfway through the 3rd, because we lack any offensive punch when our jumper isn't going in. Look at what New Jersey did when Phoenix's shots weren't falling. They killed them on the fastbreak and from the perimeter. And look at Miami without Shaq. They are so weak and are lucky to have him, because without him they have no rhythm at all. We are like a Miami without a Shaq, or a Detroit team without the experience or frontcourt talent. We aren't going anywhere in the playoffs, but I guess experience can't kill anyone on this team.

It looks like Philly has only one chance of winning one of their last 6 games, and we also play Atlanta and Toronto, so we're probably gonna get that.

Are some of you still thinking of the playoffs after tonight? I sure know that any confidence I had in this team is gone again. I'm not gonna hide my frustration over these guys, because I only enjoy this team when they win. To me, effort means jack**** if you can't get victories.



This offseason is going to be important, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



TripleDouble said:


> Why do you hate Tyson so much that you want him to play poorly and not help the team you root for win?


Come on man. You act like I'm the first fan to hate a member of the Bulls. Why did 60% of this board hate a starter on a 47 win team last year? I *dislike Tyson* for barely getting better in 5 years. And he was BEYOND terrible 5 years ago. I *dislike* him for not showing up for half a season and getting a relative free pass for it from half this board and the media. Because he's done something to deserve that pass? No. If say, Brand, had not shown up for half a season, he'd be easy to forgive. Tyson's free pass was born out of the fact that he's Paxson's guy, and vicariously, the guy of many of Paxson's hardcore fans. I *dislike* him for being farther from what he COULD be than Eddy Curry, and that's NOT good. I *dislike* him for people not seeing that there are SO MANY guys who ACTUALLY ARE everything that Tyson's fans claim Tyson is, and yet they don't get the pubs Tyson gets. Noce IS everything Tyson fans profess Tyson to be from a standpoint of effort, grit, toughness, making an impact on D, and yet who has more fans? 

But yeah, tell me that many didn't hate a guy who actually greatly helped us to a WINNING SEASON (which we won't have this year) and I'll start to see where you're coming from.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Come on man. You act like I'm the first fan to hate a member of the Bulls. Why did 60% of this board hate a starter on a 47 win team last year? I hate him for barely getting better in 5 years. And he was BEYOND terrible 5 years ago. I hate him for not showing up for half a season and getting a relative free pass for it from half this board and the media. Because he's done something to deserve that pass? No. If say, Brand, had not shown up for half a season, he'd be easy to forgive. Tyson's free pass was born out of the fact that he's Paxson's guy, and vicariously, the guy of many of Paxson's hardcore fans. I hate him for being farther from what he COULD be than Eddy Curry, and that's NOT good. I hate him for people not seeing that there are SO MANY guys who ACTUALLY ARE everything that Tyson's fans claim Tyson is, and yet they don't get the pubs Tyson gets. Noce IS everything Tyson fans profess Tyson to be from a standpoint of effort, grit, toughness, making an impact on D, and yet who has more fans?
> 
> But yeah, tell me that many didn't hate a guy who actually greatly helped us to a WINNING SEASON (which we won't have this year) and I'll start to see where you're coming from.


I root for the Bulls and therefore take no pleasure in their failure. You seem to be a bit different.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



TripleDouble said:


> I root for the Bulls and therefore take no pleasure in their failure. You seem to be a bit different.


I feel the same way, but if we don't win, I blame every guy on that bench, because they are not playing good enough to win. And I blame the coaches and the GM for not making the right moves during games or during the offseason to make us better. Now we're struggling, and I could not care less who leaves.

I'll say it again, I miss last year's team! Where have they gone. I know one of them is in New York, one is in Dallas, and the rest just disappeared.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



TripleDouble said:


> I root for the Bulls and therefore take no pleasure in their failure. You seem to be a bit different.


Ok and that's fine. I'm not going to question your rooting method. But since you are questioning mine, you are aware that you're accusing me of something that half this board was guilty of last year, right? You use your methods and I'll use mine. I watched every second of every game in 1994-95 and 1998-99, so I'm pretty secure that I'm not just some bandwagon fan.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Come on man. You act like I'm the first fan to *hate* a member of the Bulls. Why did 60% of this board *hate* a starter on a 47 win team last year? I *hate* him for barely getting better in 5 years. And he was BEYOND terrible 5 years ago. I *hate* him for not showing up for half a season and getting a relative free pass for it from half this board and the media. Because he's done something to deserve that pass? No. If say, Brand, had not shown up for half a season, he'd be easy to forgive. Tyson's free pass was born out of the fact that he's Paxson's guy, and vicariously, the guy of many of Paxson's hardcore fans. I *hate* him for being farther from what he COULD be than Eddy Curry, and that's NOT good. I *hate* him for people not seeing that there are SO MANY guys who ACTUALLY ARE everything that Tyson's fans claim Tyson is, and yet they don't get the pubs Tyson gets. Noce IS everything Tyson fans profess Tyson to be from a standpoint of effort, grit, toughness, making an impact on D, and yet who has more fans?
> 
> But yeah, tell me that many didn't *hate* a guy who actually greatly helped us to a WINNING SEASON (which we won't have this year) and I'll start to see where you're coming from.




that's alot of *hate*.

rise above it, man. you're becoming what _you_ *hate*. 

let it go.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



mizenkay said:


> that's alot of *hate*.
> 
> rise above it, man. you're becoming what _you_ *hate*.
> 
> let it go.


I'm sorry, but I was asked for an explanation of my hate. Come on miz, you know I'm not the first. There are dudes who have thousands of posts of hate devoted almost exclusively to what 82games.com had to say about a 22 year old.

Miz, when it comes to Tyson, I'm so hateful, or maybe moreso disappointed, because I had such high hopes and i once bought the bill of goods. Maybe I'm just a hater


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

It can also be said that results can't happen with no effort. One can mention recent basketball players like Eddie Griffin, Eddy Curry, Kwame Brown, Darius Miles, Terrence Morris, and even Tyson Chandler and their all-world natural ability and talents, but they haven't yet put in the hard-work and effort to get results. Anyway, the NBA is the highest level of basketball competition in the world; people don't get into the league and have decently long careers if they don't have any basketball abilities at all. Hard work, effort, a willingness to learn, and skill development are the major differentiating factors in professional basketball.

Don't forget that the Bulls are still a very young and inexperienced team; they have no veterans that are giving any tangible contributions to the team. To be doing what they're doing is still astonishing. That's why you have to give credit to the Bulls for their effort. For a team as young as they are, effort is what they have to give to compete. If the team lacked talent, they'd probably be a team like Bobcats. The talent is there and the effort is there. For them, time and further skill development is all they lack, so I can't complain.

Anyway, tonight was just a night of tough luck and possibly rushed shots. An absent Deng probably hurt more than they thought, however. I'm not mad about this game at all. I was laughing more than cursing tonight.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



TwinkieTowers said:


> It can also be said that results can't happen with no effort. One can mention recent basketball players like Eddie Griffin, Eddy Curry, Kwame Brown, Darius Miles, Terrence Morris, and even Tyson Chandler and their all-world natural ability and talents, but they haven't yet put in the hard-work and effort to get results. Anyway, the NBA is the highest level of basketball competition in the world; people don't get into the league and have decently long careers if they don't have any basketball abilities at all. Hard work, effort, a willingness to learn, and skill development are the major differentiating factors in professional basketball.
> 
> Don't forget that the Bulls are still a very young and inexperienced team; they have no veterans that are giving any tangible contributions to the team. To be doing what they're doing is still astonishing. That's why you have to give credit to the Bulls for their effort. For a team as young as they are, effort is what they have to give to compete. If the team lacked talent, they'd probably be a team like Bobcats. The talent is there and the effort is there. For them, time and further skill development is all they lack, so I can't complain.
> 
> Anyway, tonight was just a night of tough luck and possibly rushed shots. An absent Deng probably hurt more than they thought, however. I'm not mad about this game at all. I was laughing more than cursing tonight.


Yeah but I never said one was better than the other, or that you could have results without effort. Saying that you don't confuse effort with results is not saying that you can have results without effort. That's a clever arguing tactic, but it misrepresents what anyone is trying to say. 

Also, I don't know how you group Eddy with those guys and then say "and even Tyson Chandler." Who has shown up more over the last two years? Tyson Chandler or Eddy Curry. Tyson was Big City's backup, IF Othella Harrington wasn't coming off the bench first. EC lost 35 lbs. two summers ago and had the heart condition/testing/everything else last summer. Tyson chose not to do a darn thing because he didn't want to jeopardize his dollars.

I wouldn't group EITHER with guys like Terrence Morris and Darius Miles. As much as I rip on Tyson he's not THAT bad. 

You need effort, but its half of what you need. Effort without ability, or equal effort from someone of less ability, is not going to win out. It IS true that ability without effort can be even worse, but you need both. It's not a choice between one or the other. When someone says "don't confuse effort with results" they don't mean "it's a choice between effort and ability, and choosing one means turning down the other entirely, and I choose ability."


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> Ok and that's fine. I'm not going to question your rooting method. But since you are questioning mine, you are aware that you're accusing me of something that half this board was guilty of last year, right? You use your methods and I'll use mine. I watched every second of every game in 1994-95 and 1998-99, so I'm pretty secure that I'm not just some bandwagon fan.



I don't recall half the board hoping for the Bulls to fail last season.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



> I've got no problem rooting against a team -- I dislike the Yankees and a few other teams. However I don't go onto their fans' message boards and gloat after their losses. That is textbook trolling.


I am THEY. I've been a Bulls fan since 1984, even if not liking the WAY a GM is doing things doesn't make me a real fan to some.

Also:

Hate me. Hate my swagger. Hate my fadeaway. Hate that I have rep points. Hate that i am sometimes a hater. Hate that I'm loved for hating to love to hate myself LOL


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



TwinkieTowers said:


> Don't forget that the Bulls are still a very young and inexperienced team; they have no veterans that are giving any tangible contributions to the team. To be doing what they're doing is still astonishing. That's why you have to give credit to the Bulls for their effort. For a team as young as they are, effort is what they have to give to compete. If the team lacked talent, they'd probably be a team like Bobcats. The talent is there and the effort is there. For them, time and further skill development is all they lack, so I can't complain.


Good point. Although I am seriously bummed about the loss tonight, it's not the end of the world. We have a six game season in front of us to determine who gets in the playoffs. And as much as I hope we make it in the playoffs, if we don't, we should have a bright future ahead of us, especially if Pax pulls off a good offseason. Which he should be able to do with the assets he has at his disposal. 

I still think we can do it. Hopefully Luol can come back quickly and help us out. 

Go Bulls!!!!


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



jordanwasprettygood said:


> Good point. Although I am seriously bummed about the loss tonight, it's not the end of the world. We have a six game season in front of us to determine who gets in the playoffs. And as much as I hope we make it in the playoffs, if we don't, we should have a bright future ahead of us, *especially if Pax pulls off a good offseason.* Which he should be able to do with the assets he has at his disposal.
> 
> I still think we can do it. Hopefully Luol can come back quickly and help us out.
> 
> Go Bulls!!!!


He certainly does have the chance to go against his normal grain and bring balance to the Bulls. I hope he does.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

If winning is all that matters, then we were losers last year just as much as we are this year. There is only one winner every year.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

_CHICAGO (AP) -- Allen Iverson scored 39 points and the slumping Philadelphia 76ers beat the Chicago Bulls 89-75 on Saturday night to move into a tie for eighth place in the Eastern Conference.

That snapped the Sixers' three-game losing streak.* It also gave them a four-game split with the Bulls and the tiebreaker because Philadelphia has a better division record.*_




philly owns the tie-breaker? i thought it was having a better conference record?

sixers 19-27 v. EC
bulls 24-22 v. EC



someone please clarify.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AqHxCtKdAGP6MGpW5IFYX4K8vLYF?gid=2006040804


----------



## jordanwasprettygood (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Pippenatorade said:


> He certainly does have the chance to go against his normal grain and bring balance to the Bulls. I hope he does.


Agreed. If we are not significantly improved with the picks + cap space I will be slightly disappointed. However, I have faith in Pax. Maybe it is because I follow the Bulls from afar, I don't know. I am excited by our group of young players, but at the same time I am not so blinded by optimism to see that there is much room for improvement. 

As for Tyson, I don't really want to get into this whole argument about him and Eddy and whatnot, but sometimes I wonder if what he needs is a true veteran role model. Perhaps Antonio provided that last year? I don't know. Just a thought.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



mizenkay said:


> _CHICAGO (AP) -- Allen Iverson scored 39 points and the slumping Philadelphia 76ers beat the Chicago Bulls 89-75 on Saturday night to move into a tie for eighth place in the Eastern Conference.
> 
> That snapped the Sixers' three-game losing streak.* It also gave them a four-game split with the Bulls and the tiebreaker because Philadelphia has a better division record.*_
> 
> ...


DIVISION record is the first tie-breaker I think. Only if that too was tied does conference record come into play.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



mizenkay said:


> someone please clarify.


Err. That's what I was worried about. I heard something yesterday about the division record becoming the second tiebreaker this year, before conference record. I was kind of preoccupied so I didn't really get the jist of the whole thing.

That's why I checked, and I found a link earlier saying that conference record is indeed the first tie breaker after head to head matchups. 

So I don't know now.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Guys, I'm just as frustrated as anyone else about this game. I was cussing, hitting the floor, my wife got up and left the room as usual, LOL. That doesn't mean we have to jump at each other throats again. 

I think tonight was more of us shots not falling and us beating ourselves than Philadelphia actually beating us. We turned the ball over less than them, we made more 3s, we had more steals and only made 2 less shots than Phila but it was the number of shots we missed and Iverson going to the line almost as many times as our whole team. 

I think Philadelphia knows they have a very, very tough road ahead. With games against Washington at home, then a 3 game road trip against Miami, New Jersey, then Orlando (who has been playing well of late ) , then another home game against New Jersey. If we can go .500 the rest of the way, we are in the playoffs. 

This team is still young, our top guys are all in the their 3rd year or less. Yes, Tyson needs to work more in the offseason to prove himself, I agree but he can be a Dennis Rodman type player with a little time. To be in the playoffs again, have a top 4 pick and another pick at 15, plus free agent money to use, I call that progress.

Everybody seems to forget we snuck up on people last year, we weren't expected to even come close to the playoffs and we finished with the 3rd best record in the East. It helped that Indiana fell apart due to the brawl and injuries, it helped that Milwaukee had injuries to TJ Ford, it helped that Lebron didn't have veteran players around him, it helped that New Jersey didn't have Richard Jefferson for pretty much a whole season. That is four teams that is in front of us in the standings right now. Besides Lebron in Cleveland, I like our future than the rest of those teams in front of us.

This loss sucked and I hate it the Bulls always make it harder on themselves. Yes, we have taken a step back this year but people on here seem to forget the Bulls took a step back in the 88-89 season in wins. The 87-88 team went 50-32 and the team went 47-35 the next year. Also, one of the young talented players on the Bulls was traded away before the season. A trade that didn't sit to well for Michael Jordan. Charles Oakley was traded to the Knicks for Bill Cartwright, a trade that brought the final piece to a puzzle. A trade that eventually brought a championship to Chicago. 

I don't know if the Curry trade will bring that piece, but only time will tell. I just want to sit back and see after the playoffs and into the summer, what happens with this young team.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Now that I think about it, it can't be division record, because even when that was the 3rd tiebreaker, it was only applied if the teams were *in the same division*. 

They wouldn't apply a division tiebreaker for two teams who have entirely different caliber divisions (Central is one of the best, Atlantic the worst), would they?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Err. That's what I was worried about. I heard something yesterday about the division record becoming the second tiebreaker this year, before conference record. I was kind of preoccupied so I didn't really get the jist of the whole thing.
> 
> That's why I checked, and I found a link earlier saying that conference record is indeed the first tie breaker after head to head matchups.
> 
> So I don't know now.


I believe they would go by Conference record because look at Chicago, they are in the toughest division in the Eastern Conference. Philadelphia is second in their division with the same record as us.

Plus, you are fighting to get into the playoffs in your Conference, not division, so I believe they would go by Conference record first, than division record.

That seems fair to me. Conference is bigger than division.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Guys relax..we are the 8th seed..those AP articles have plenty of mistakes..each and every one of them...just careless


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

exactly. it's conference playoffs, not divisional playoffs.

i think the bulls have the tie-break. i'm hoping in the end, it won't matter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/standings
http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Std_Cnf.html

Both NBA.com and Yahoo have updated their standings to where Philly and Chicago have the same records, and Chicago is still #8 on both of them. So I think it's conference record.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

Well I got my tickets before game time, and I feel like crap for going. I'm 0-7 this year at games, and this one was easily the worst. I guess thats what I get for going 9-2 last year....

Pargo is terrible


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



UMfan83 said:


> Well I got my tickets before game time, and I feel like crap for going. I'm 0-7 this year at games, and this one was easily the worst. I guess thats what I get for going 9-2 last year....
> 
> Pargo is terrible


 yikes, stay away! 

Yeah, Pargo is just awful.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



> TIEBREAKER BASIS:
> (-) Tie breaker not needed (better overall winning percentage)
> (1) Head-to-head
> (2) Conference Record
> ...


http://www.nba.com/statistics/playoff_picture.html 

FWIW, further down the page, they list these criteria:



> Tiebreaker Basis
> 
> Two Teams
> - Games vs. Each Other
> ...


Those two sets of criteria are not exactly the same, so in any event this link doesn't provide a definitive answer on what exactly constitutes the tiebreak. Nonetheless, it appears that Winning % against conference rivals is second on the list of tiebreaker criteria.

Hopefully, this means that we have the tiebreaker against the 76er's.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

ESPN just specifically stated that the Sixers hold the tie breaker and that the tie breaker goes to the team with the better division record. I'm still not sure if I believe them, they probably just ripped it from the AP article.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*

I'm sad that Ben Gordon didn't step it up during this game. I mean, I'm really glad he can mesh with his team and when I watched him against the Sixers on Wednesday, he really looked like he was playing within the system and putting out a lot of effort on defense, sometimes matched up against Iverson. But I sort of had this hope that he also had the ability to be a star, a legit blow-up star that could maybe take an opportunity like tonight with a hobbled Hinrich and Deng out to show that he's enough offensive firepower.

Then again, in general, we should understand that something like this was bound to happen, that we still have the advantageous schedule, and even probably have the tie-breaker. It's just going to be a much closer race now.

I really felt like if we could win tonight, we'd semi-guarantee a playoff berth. Now, we remain teetering in the balance.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Sixers @ Bulls 4/8/06 - 7:30pm CT WGNSuperStation/WPSG/NBAL*



UMfan83 said:


> ESPN just specifically stated that the Sixers hold the tie breaker and that the tie breaker goes to the team with the better division record. I'm still not sure if I believe them, they probably just ripped it from the AP article.


ESPN Standings have the Bulls as 8th. Yahoo and NBA.com do also. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/standings

I'm not too worried. It would be quite the scandal if the NBA changed the established tiebreaker rules at the end of a regular season. The tiebreakers clearly say that the conference record comes before division record. Those rules have been established on the standings pages the whole year.


----------



## mg06 (Apr 9, 2006)

Relax people. BSPN and AP reports are clueless. Division comes before Conference IF AND ONLY IF both teams are in the same division. As it is not the case, the Bulls would have the tiebreaker.

From the NBA media site (login required):

*TWO-WAY TIES*

Results of games against each other.
Better winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).
Better winning percentage within own conference.
Better winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference.
Better winning percentage against playoff opponents in opposite conference.
Better point differential between offense and defense.

*MORE THAN TWO TEAMS TIED*

If applicable, division champions must be determined first.
Best cumulative winning percentage in total games involving all teams tied.
Best winning percentage within own division (only if tied teams are in same division).
Best winning percentage within own conference.
Best winning percentage against playoff opponents in own conference.
Best point differential between offense and defense.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh, Pargo. When he is not red-hot, he is worthless. It's hard to watch.


----------

